# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Wyczerpanie organizmu, bóle mięśni

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chciałabym się poradzic odnosnie nastepujacego problemu. Nie wiem czy łączyc ze sobą wszystkie te objawy czy jest to zbieg okoliczności. Od dwóch tygodni odczuwam ogromne wyczerpanie organizmu. Nie jest to zwykłe przemęczenie, bo w normalnym stanie człowiek po wypoczynku I śnie regeneruje siły, u mnie to nie następuje. Bolą mnie wszystkie mięśnie, uczucie jakby ręce I nogi były z ołowiu, palce sztywnieją, do tego na potęgę wypadają włosy. Na samym początku strasznie bolała mnie szyja, doświadczałam dziwnego uczucia drętwienia, ale myslalam ze mnie przewiało. Na szyi pojawilo sie kilka malych "guzków" nie wiem czy to wezly chlonne. I pozniej zaczelo sie to ogolne wyczerpanie I bole. Dodam ze jestem osoba aktywna fizycznie I zdrowo sie odzywiam. Chcialabym sie poradzic czy moze to byc cos powaznego, dodam ze w przeszlosci mialam juz duze bole miesni ale nigdy nie towarzyszylo temu takie wyczerpanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem lekarzem, ale... Pijesz duzo kawy? Mięsnie masz spięte? Ratowałabym się witaminami: magnez, wapn i d3.

----------


## gamewial

Skoro pojawiły się węzły chłonne to koniecznie wykonaj morfologię z rozmazem, CRP oraz OB. Podobne objawy wyczerpania mogą być symptomem zmian nowotworowych (np. Ziarnicy lub białaczki).
Czy i kiedy ostatnio współżyłaś seksualnie? Jeżeli kiedyś doszło do niebezpiecznej sytuacji to wykonaj test z krwi  na HIV.
Możliwe, że to niedobór witamin lub soli mineralnych jest sprawcą wyczerpania i bóli mięśniowych, ale przy niedobrze nie może dojś do powiększenia węzłów chłonnych

----------

